
Foursquare 3.0 Has Arrived: Here's What's New - eaxitect
http://mashable.com/2011/03/08/foursquare-3/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
gkoberger
The "I just don't get _why_ you'd want to check in" crowd just got their
answer. Foursquare was a cool app before, but this new version makes it
incredibly useful.

The "Explore" tab (basically, recommendations based on your friends and people
who go to similar places as you) is a total mobile Yelp killer- at least when
it comes to quickly looking for somewhere nearby.

I love when a company keeps innovating like this.

~~~
eaxitect
if you like the idea, you should signup cityrend.com, my startup soon to be
opened for closed beta. What we do is generating trend maps for LBS users.

~~~
dzorz
What does LBS mean?

~~~
magicofpi
Location based services, I'd guess?

~~~
eaxitect
True tho

------
ashamedlion
I'm impressed with the deals that they've gotten mayors/repeat checkin-ers. I
live in Switzerland, and on day 1 of 3.0, they had 5 deals in my area.
Generally deal firms have poor support for everyone outside of the major
places (US, Germany, France, UK, Italy, etc...) Good stuff.

------
scrrr
If you are interested in Foursquare you might enjoy this podcast in which
hackers use the service to stalk people:
[http://www.phonelosers.org/podpress_trac/web/910/0/plaradio2...](http://www.phonelosers.org/podpress_trac/web/910/0/plaradio27.mp3)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Wow, I think it's been half a decade since I even thought about the PLA...

------
OoTheNigerian
So Twitter Search: Google search as Yelp Recommendation: Fousquare's #realtime
#relevant

